# Honeycomb Grill



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Any tips on what to use to clean the honey comb grill on my RS ?

It hold water likes a biatch and there's so many holes to clean !

Daz


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi mate I bought a microfibre towel from asda for £3 I was using the cloths but the towel sucks the water up in fact just been out cleaning the car and was the first thing that I dried works for me and for £3 dries car really well


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

blackpoolfc said:


> Hi mate I bought a microfibre towel from asda for £3 I was using the cloths but the towel sucks the water up in fact just been out cleaning the car and was the first thing that I dried works for me and for £3 dries car really well


Cheers mate 

Daz


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Do it the easy way get a cheap leaf blower and blow it dry


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Do it the easy way get a cheap leaf blower and blow it dry


Now theres an idea 

Cheers Yellow

8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

eastwood1875 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Do it the easy way get a cheap leaf blower and blow it dry
> ...


No problem and it defo works


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

I learned the best thing is air, compressor air. A small upright compressor does the trick.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

As above an air line makes short work of vents and other areas that hold water.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Think I'm gonna go for a nice leaf blower

8)


----------



## auditt8ntdi (Dec 12, 2013)

airline works a treat


----------



## chigmuss (Jan 14, 2005)

Airline is a winner, leaf blower also a canny idea but if that's all you'll be using it for bit of a waste, at least with a cheap compressor you get the facility to keep your tyres at correct pressures without paying 20p a time at a garage (I know it'll take years to recoup the cost at 20p a time!!!) and some will run air tools also if they have enough oomph.
Your lasses hair dryer is also an option, I find the john Frieda works ok.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

chigmuss said:


> Airline is a winner, leaf blower also a canny idea but if that's all you'll be using it for bit of a waste, at least with a cheap compressor you get the facility to keep your tyres at correct pressures without paying 20p a time at a garage (I know it'll take years to recoup the cost at 20p a time!!!) and some will run air tools also if they have enough oomph.
> Your lasses hair dryer is also an option, I find the john Frieda works ok.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks Chig


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Try a sidekick blower I think I see cleanyourcar had them on offer :wink:if you type in xmas13 at checkout u will receive 13% discount .u may have to spend £100 to get discount not sure thou :roll:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Do it the easy way get a cheap leaf blower and blow it dry


Or a dog hair dryer http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/32127785 ... 80&ff14=95


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

davelincs said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Do it the easy way get a cheap leaf blower and blow it dry
> ...


Yeah mate similar to the one I have but they called it a detailing dryer and my wife paid over £120 for it :? Never mind she means well


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Another vote for the airline. I have a full air ring main in the garage and a quick blast with the airgun is perfect for dealing with the grille, rear valence honeycomb bit and spaces around the light units that hold water.


----------

